# connecting galaxy s3 to ps3



## devon360392 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am tryin to connect my galaxy s 3 to my ps3 to move my movies over I usesbto do it all the time with my other droid phones but this one my ps3 says it's not supported y is this an how can I make it work?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How are you going about connecting your S3 to your PS3? The Galaxy S3 is a new phone give it time for other products to adapt.


----------



## devon360392 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm am tryin to connect it with usb as mass storage


----------

